
Show HN: Traveldays – A Minimalist Travel Diary - yunusabd
http://traveldays.com
======
yunusabd
After posting it here and showing it to a couple of friends, I decided that
the onboarding process needed more work. I think it's much more user friendly
now. Got some of the inspiration from this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23167324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23167324)

